# Wade Fishing Report; Seadrift, TX. 1/14/18



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Didnâ€™t expect it to be that cool this morning, guess the fish didnâ€™t like it much either. First couple wades we struck out, then as the wind shifted East and air temps started rising the bait became more active and both trout and reds started feeding. We caught lots of 17-19â€ trout, mid to upper slot reds, then mixed in with the reds was a 26 and 27â€ trout. Unfortunately they were skinny, but good fish none the less. 

We were strung out pretty far, so not many pics, and I did the best I could with the two bigger trout.

Fishing is still hot, and we have a few dates in January and February left available. Winter Discount ends Feb. 28th.


People often ask me, when's the best time to throw artificial? My reply is, what are you targeting, and do you want numbers or quality?
Make no mistake wading artificial's is 365 days a year. Here on the Middle Coast, numbers are year round, quality trout are best from Jan-May, and many other factors play into it on a day to day basis. But, I will do my best to teach you how, or simply fine tune your skill level. As I have written before in 2017 we are in a very special time frame on San Antonio Bay right now. It started back in the Spring of '17 with river flooding to the New Years freeze. Our fishing has been outstanding with all these factors falling into place, and luckily we have seen 30+ trout in 2017 over the 26" mark. Already at it for 2018 we had two nice fish today and a few last week. I believe our bay system has undergone some great changes, and this year will be no different than last. So again, I say wading artificial's is 365 days a year. If you would like to give it a try for the first time, or are a seasoned pro just looking at new water give us a shout, Thanks!


----------

